# beginner's workout.



## breeislove (Jul 13, 2013)

so at the moment, i'm not as active as i would like to be. i do some walking about 2 or 3 times a week and i don't do much more than that (unless i'm helping out at my parents' ranch. now THAT gets to be a workout). 

what i'm looking for is a beginner's workout that won't put me completely out of my element and kill me. i just want to become a little bit more active and get in better shape, generally. any stretches or anything you all do that i could try out? any ideas would be great!


----------



## Jah (Jul 13, 2013)

It really depends on what you enjoy doing and your fitness level. I generally like doing easy exercise such as walking and the wii fit. I also do crunches, and lift 1.5kg weights. I only know how to increase exercise from a sedentary lifestyle, so I doubt I'll be much help.


----------



## EMH1701 (Jul 13, 2013)

I like walking a few times a week. I also do some resistance bands exercises and I have some 5 pound hand weights for strength training. Walking is the easiest thing if you are able to do it. For me it helps to have an incentive. I take my camera with me when I walk, so if I see some pretty wildflowers outside, I take macro shots.


----------



## breeislove (Jul 13, 2013)

i do a lot of walking already. i work for the paper so i'm always walking around taking pictures and covering events. it just gets kind of boring to walk the same paths every day. i live in a really small town, so there isn't many options for changing it up, either. 

i'll definitely have to invest in some weights and maybe borrow my parent's kinect to do some of those work outs.

thank you both for your input


----------



## Jah (Jul 14, 2013)

Sounds like you're quite active already. I know it can be limiting living in a small town. Is your town large enough to have a gym or a swimming pool because that's a good way to get exercise. Another way is a workout DVD for beginners. If you don't have a DVD player, aerobics is on TV in the mornings (depending on where you live) and there's also workouts on youtube. Just make sure you start with the beginner's exercise to begin with and gradually increase your excerise. Also don't exercise on all days of the week, take a day or two off.


----------



## Morganer (Jul 15, 2013)

Beginner's Yoga may be something to do, IF you can become comfortable with all the stretching (will make you sore if you do it right, and you want to work the muscles.)

Me, I want to join a gym, as with this 100+ degree heat, I am not sure any other option is safe. (yeah, you could go job, walk, have water, but.. It can also just be plain old too hot, you have so much sweat you can't see if you wear glasses.)

Start easy, you do not need to lift heavy to get results, just whatever gives you a workout.. I think 10lbs is good for easy exercises, just do what you are comfortable with, and if you can stick with it (God bless you!), more will come easier.


----------



## EMH1701 (Jul 15, 2013)

Yeah, I specifically walked early in the morning today because I knew it was going to get hot out. If you have access to an air-conditioned treadmill, that might be a better option. I know they're boring, but I just turn on the tunes and go.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jul 20, 2013)

Pilates with 5lb weights (there's videos on YouTube) and sit-ups/squats/leg lifts


----------

